

Now make 360 panoramic video with your camera Any camera. - ameykanade
http://www.eyesee360.com/examples/
You can make 360 panoramic video with any camera you have, just hook the gopano optic on top of your camera. And use their software to unwarp the video. Its cool..!
======
jackpatil
this is cool..!

